# another new one - from somewhere else!



## ulze (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey im Mark from germany.
Still going to school and
interessted in music - im playing drums n piano
- i have 3 bands
- doing pa (u know this word?) n light

so i would like to become an "activist" in controlbooth.com

i would be glad if u write with me and perhaps ask s.th. to my person!


Mark


----------



## Van (Nov 20, 2006)

Guten Tag ! wie Gehts ! God I hope I spelled that right...... Where in Bavaria ? I spent a couple of month in Munich one summer years ago. Worked at Hofflingers, anyway Welcome aboard ! good to have you here. this place is getting more international everday. Lot's of native english speaking countries, it'll be fun to get more european ides too ...


----------



## Rogue (Nov 20, 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen. Sorry, the German is a little rusty. Bavaria is AMAZING! Anyway, Welcome to control booth.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to Controlbooth. Great to see that national and language barriers are no problem in this day and age. Oh, and yes we use the abbreviation of PA in places outside of Germany.

Let us see if Google gets this right:
Hallo und Willkommen zu Controlbooth. Groß, zu sehen, daß Staatsangehöriger und Sprachbarrieren kein Problem an diesem Tag und Alter sind. OH- und ja wir verwenden die Abkürzung von PA in den Plätzen außerhalb Deutschlands.


----------



## ulze (Nov 21, 2006)

> Hallo und Willkommen zu Controlbooth. Groß, zu sehen, daß Staatsangehöriger und Sprachbarrieren kein Problem an diesem Tag und Alter sind. OH- und ja wir verwenden die Abkürzung von PA in den Plätzen außerhalb Deutschlands.




well google isn't always right 

ill correct it:
Hallo und willkommen zu Controlbooth. Es ist großartig zu sehen, dass unterschiedliche Nationalitäten heutzutage kein Problem mehr sind. oh- und ja wir verwenden die Abkürzung "PA" außerhalb von Deutschland

its great to see that some people here can speak at least a little German! i didnt thought they would! 

exactly im coming from "Burgkirchen" a small town; next to Burghausen (this town has the longest castle in Europe).
i have to drive 1 hour to get to munich and 15 minutes to get to Austria.


there is something that i found interesting: there are defenitly differences in a "German" forum for pa and in this one. i cant explain the differences but there are some.

any other questions?
and pleas correct my really bad English!


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 21, 2006)

ulze said:


> well google isn't always right



Actually, no electronic translator can be perfect. It has to guess what you mean and machines just can't do that (or they try and get it wrong.)

At least down here in Oz, PA is an abbreviation for Public Address System. It has a different meaning elsewhere?

Now this concept of it being quicker to go to another country than to the capital or major town is really hard for me to understand... I have to drive what 8 hours to get out of the state. (Let us ignore Canberra for a moment)


----------



## ulze (Nov 21, 2006)

of course i know that google isn't correct... it was just a joke..

im living next to the boarder to austria ... so its much quicker to get there...

pa is the abbrevation vor Public Address... without system 
i just asked if u know "pa" because there are some words which we know here in germany and are englisch but which u dont know in usa... thats why i asked


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey,
I realise it was a joke.
Australia is one humungous island. No borders nearby...
And I know what you mean. There are words in English (and I use that loosely) that not all English speaking peoples recognise. If I inadvertantly use an Australianism and it makes no sense, let us know and I will try to explain it. Yanks seem to have a substrand of English that some days can seem very distant from that we have here in Australia.


----------



## ulze (Nov 21, 2006)

i didnt mean Australia but Austria - this was no joke


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am well aware you are referring to your neighbour Austria. I am referring to Australia, which just happens to be where in the world I am... Hope that helps clear things up.


----------



## ulze (Nov 21, 2006)

ok everything cleared 

i have another question: which internet stores (for pa n music) are in america, australian n so on?


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 21, 2006)

ulze said:


> ok everything cleared



Good. Confusing someone on the other side of the world is probably not the smartest thing I could do.


----------



## ulze (Nov 21, 2006)

perhaps not

by the way: berlin is our capital in germany... munich is the capital of bavaria...

and another question by me:
if often seen pretty nice stages in highschools- also ascending seats!
as an example: http://www.cbchs.org/cbchspublic/_content/CampusFacilities/Theater.jpg
http://www.nwarchco.com/Projects/CentralValleyHS/proj-CentralValleyHS-theater-int-2.jpg
of course this are extrem examples but i think u get the idee-
im asking cause i'v never seen something big or good rooms here
is this normal or just always shown?


----------



## Van (Nov 21, 2006)

Personally I drive 5 minutes and I'm in Washington..... which is kind of like a different planet really Sorry inside Joke. Traveling between countries in Europe has always fascinated me. This morning I heard someone say that it was 250 miles from New York City to Washington D.C.. That always amazes me if I drive 250 miles I'm either still in Oregon, the middle of Washington or still inside National territorial waters of the U.S. Inversaly I drove from Barcelona to Munich in under 24 hours. It is a small world after all. 

Burghausen, I went there when I was staying in Munich. It's quite beautiful.


----------



## ulze (Nov 21, 2006)

it's really funny that u were in Burghausen... i mean it isnt a fat chance that you 1. were in germany and then 2. were in burghausen!
im going to school there. (and doing pa n light at school.. so..  )

when uv been in germany n why?

> 250 miles from New York City to Washington D.C


well... it takes nearly 10 hours from Burghausen to Berlin (ok of course i know that it'll take much longer from somewhere in oregon to washington d.c.


----------



## Van (Nov 21, 2006)

I was in Germany when I was just a kid, 1979. The mother of a friend of mine lives in Munich. He used to go vist every summer and one year he invited me. I didn't think there was a chance in hell that I could go but somehow my parent convinced my grandparents to help foot the bill. 
< pay for it, I'll remember to watch my slang> So we first flew into Barcelona, where half his family lives, his Uncle is the Beermeister for Costa Dorada < sp?> < gold coast> beer in Spain. They have a tiny llittle summer house in Segur de Califel, where we spent a month and a half. Then we got on a bus and drove to Munchen ! . I spent the rest of the summer there working for Herr Hofflinger, and generally running around being a crazy American kid in Germany. I had a great time, Met Wonderful people, fell madly in lust with a girl from Hamburg. and spent way to much time at the Hoffbrau House, and English Gardens.


----------



## ulze (Nov 22, 2006)

very interesting!!!
i understood your slang so it's ok- i'll ask iv i wouldnt...

im still asking myself about the halls at high schools.
is this normal? cause iv never seen something simulare here in germany


----------



## soundlight (Nov 22, 2006)

I wish that all high schools were that nice, because then I would have worked in a good school. No, most high schools don't have facilities that are as nice as the ones that you linked to, and a few don't even have drama departments. My high school had a slightly raked house (slightly slanted up), but all of the equipment was really old and not that great.


----------



## ulze (Nov 22, 2006)

ok..
cause iv never seen such good stages in a german school! 


> and a few don't even have drama departments


this is in germany the other way round:
a few schools have a drama departments ....

oh...
ok uv any questions?


----------

